# how long a canoe trip- Muskegon river?



## tommy_mo (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello-

I'm wondering if anyone can give me an idea how long a canoe trip it would be from Croton launch to Newaygo? Also considering exiting at the thornapple launch if the previous is too long. I plan on fishing a little along the way, and will paddle quickly through water that doesn't look "fishy". Will be fly fishing for smallies, so if you want to give me any tips I'll take them as well . Thanks,

-Tom


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

14 miles sticks in my head.....don't hold me to exact numbers but I'm thinking that's pretty close. Time is hard to judge, just depends on you.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

In a drift boat Croton to Thornapple is about 3 hrs, same for Thornapple to town.


----------



## tommy_mo (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Does anyone know a car spotter around Newaygo? I'm thinking about leaving my vehicle in town and having the spotter bring me to the Croton launch.

Thanks,

-Tom


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

231 689 1939


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

im pretty sure wisner canoes will spot for you, they are right where you would want to take out too...and as for where the river is fishy...pretty much the whole thing, i did that stretch in a kyak about a month ago, it took like 3-3.5 hours from thornapple down to newaygo, and there may have been 200yds where i didn't think i could catch a fish. even the flat spots that look kinda boring, i rolled a 18-20" brown out from behind a rock, and numerous smallies doing the same thing...it was really quite amazing...its a great float, and a better fish.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

tommy_mo said:


> Hello-
> 
> and will paddle quickly through water that doesn't look "fishy".
> 
> -Tom


Don't plan on paddling to much!!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Made that float hundreds of times and as others have said, 6-10 hours depending on how much you slow (or in my case, anchor) to fish or shore lunch etc.

Hamilton or Wisner's will spot ya. Enjoy!


----------



## tommy_mo (Jan 20, 2005)

Did the float trip last weekend. It was about 10 hours, and passed a lot of nice looking water without even casting the fly!

Ended up going with wisner for the convenience factor. 

some pics














[/


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks for sharing!

That is a long float if you plan on spending time fishing. Too much good looking water. Try it again mid-to late September and cut the trip in half. Once that water cools some and the tubers are gone, look out!

Think caddis and clousers


----------

